# NGD Strictly 7 solar 7 in white ....need I say more



## Gilbertsgotbrootz (May 4, 2012)

Well as some of you know I have been on the hunt for a new 7 string  . I finally found one , its a strictly 7 solar 7 ola englund signature guitar its the #2 white one made . I had them put aftermaths in it instead of the duncan distortions and man is it sick . The guitar screams quality , the neck is the perfect carve imo . The neck joint is beyond sick you can almost touch the bridge pickup its sick . When I got it I was like wtf this thing is set up weird then I realized it had just went from ohio to san francisco and a 1 piece neck needs a adjustment 1/2 and it was perfect . Its a super unique guitar the finish is hard to describe its not gloss its not matte its not textured I don't know how to describe it . I love the guitar it feels like no other guitar I feel powerful when I hold the guitar haha  . Anyway heres some pics


----------



## rawrkunjrawr (May 4, 2012)

I will trade you my dad's 2002 Chevy Silverado for it... HNGD


----------



## Gilbertsgotbrootz (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Gilbertsgotbrootz (May 4, 2012)




----------



## dooredge (May 4, 2012)

Nice score man! That's one sick guitar. 

Pretty cool to see some Ohio boys kicking ass in the world of 7 strings!


----------



## mphsc (May 4, 2012)

congrats man. I love these inline head stocks so much more than the other.


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 4, 2012)

Dat heel... or lack of it!

Thought you said 1 piece neck though.


----------



## Gilbertsgotbrootz (May 4, 2012)

I meant neck thru sorry not 1 piece . Its 5 piece haha


----------



## Valennic (May 4, 2012)

God damn that thing is sexy.

Fuckin Ola...you're gonna cost me money man


----------



## iloki (May 4, 2012)

Looks like a 5 piece neck through to me ;P

beautiful beast you've got there, HNGD!!!


----------



## Gilbertsgotbrootz (May 5, 2012)

It is a 5 piece I thought he was referring me to saying heel and saying it was a neck thru .


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (May 5, 2012)

Totally sweet! Love it in white; looks so classy yet dangerous. Easily my fav Strictly 7 they've built.


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 5, 2012)

Played quite a few Solars already, namely Ola's and the first white one. Solid stuff!


----------



## Splinterhead (May 5, 2012)

Looks good! I'm a big fan of that headstock, plus the back of the neck=


----------



## theicon2125 (May 5, 2012)

I thought it was funny, I commented on a picture of Ola's sig saying I would love to see a white with black binding version then this shows up at Guitar Candy...


----------



## RuffeDK (May 5, 2012)

Dat is nice !! HNGD


----------



## Al NiCotin (May 5, 2012)

Awesome! happy NGD
(this guitar deserves a more attractive thread title imho)






i.e. _"Snowy White N' The Strictly 7 badass spankers"_


----------



## deftones-88 (May 5, 2012)

Black on white = instant win!


----------



## poopyalligator (May 5, 2012)

That thing is badass. Congrats on the new guitar.


----------



## iloki (May 5, 2012)

Al NiCotin said:


> Awesome! happy NGD
> (this guitar deserves a more attractive thread title imho)
> 
> 
> ...



+100


----------



## TrashJuice (May 5, 2012)

I really dig the white Solar 7. Better than the black IMO. Can't afford it but I am thinking about painting my next 7 white and routing for black binding. It's like the James Bond of 7 strings.


----------



## WeLookLikeGiants (May 6, 2012)

Geeeeezzzz... I want one so bad! I have a custom S7G V model and now I want a white Solar7.

Happy NGD!!!


----------



## amarshism (May 6, 2012)

nice, i love the heel on s7s


----------



## Gilbertsgotbrootz (May 6, 2012)

WeLookLikeGiants said:


> Geeeeezzzz... I want one so bad! I have a custom S7G V model and now I want a white Solar7.
> 
> Happy NGD!!!


I might be moving to nashville soon either there or florida . If I do I will hit you up and we can jam and you can play on it .


----------



## Vyn (May 6, 2012)

0.o

That neck joint! Hawt. Congrats man!


----------



## the hittmann (May 6, 2012)

What are the solars retailing for?


----------



## jairic (May 6, 2012)

I want one of those so bad! What's the neck thickness like?


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (May 6, 2012)

Fucking. Sick. HNGD.


----------



## Gilbertsgotbrootz (May 6, 2012)

They go for 2290.00 plus shipping and mine had the sperzel locking so it was a upgrade .

The neck thickness is perfect its not like holding a cutting board its not to round . It's perfect imo


----------



## Skenepoliisi (May 6, 2012)

That. Is. Beautiful. HNDG!


----------



## Felvin (May 6, 2012)

Sexy beast!


----------



## j_m_s (May 7, 2012)

that neck joint is amazing!


----------



## Cremated (May 7, 2012)

Needs gold hardware (well maybe not with the black binding). But that neck and neck joint looks spectacular!


----------



## Black_Sheep (May 7, 2012)

Happy NGD! That guitar looks (and probably feels) absolutely amazing. I would love to have one. 

Which leads to a question; how much of these are there going to be available? I remember hearing that there's only going to be 200 or something of Solar 7's made ?


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 7, 2012)

There are no production limits to the Solar series.


----------



## renzoip (May 7, 2012)

One of the best S7 guitars I've seen. Congrats!


----------



## Panacea224 (May 7, 2012)

Actually I asked strictly 7 and they said there is a production limit of 100.


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 7, 2012)

Unless you mean a specific version, there was no such mention from Jim or Ola when I chatted about that.  For now, it remains available in every single configuration from their site, hence the surprise, unless you mean the white finish?


----------



## synergy11 (May 7, 2012)

How much did you pay?!?!


----------



## glassmoon0fo (May 7, 2012)

Maybe I'm out of the loop, but it seems a bit rude or inappropriate to publicly ask how much someone paid for something, yet it's happened 3 times in this thread. Maybe a PM? Or maybe I'm a prude. 
PLUS, it's already been answered, guys lol.


----------



## Danukenator (May 7, 2012)

glassmoon0fo said:


> Maybe I'm out of the loop, but it seems a bit rude or inappropriate to publicly ask how much someone paid for something, yet it's happened 3 times in this thread. Maybe a PM? Or maybe I'm a prude.
> PLUS, it's already been answered, guys lol.



I'd say it's not rude, in a sense. Personally, I'd rather answer that in a PM...but I'd respond to any PM that asked, I guess I'd rather not just stay it openly.

I can see the issue people have with asking about a quote from a luthier, being that it may give people an idea that their order is cheaper or more expensive than it actually would be, but again, I have no issue saying. Hell, it's ok to ask people what they spent on a house/car/boat/book why draw a line at a guitar?

Again, I'm sure some people just aren't comfortable saying "Hey, I just spent X on guitar related stuff!" I get that, but over the internet, with a basic form of anonymity, I'm fine saying that.


----------



## Gilbertsgotbrootz (May 7, 2012)

Inside my guitar it says 5/100 and I asked paul and he said you guitar is the 5th solar out of the 100. So I take it thats what it is , as stated before 2290 + the price of sperzels plus shipping . Thats what YOU have to pay ......


----------



## BrianUV777BK (May 7, 2012)

Bad. Ass. Fuckin mean guitar, bro. Love the headstock and the joint, or lack of a joint. Impressive, Sir. Good luck with it.


----------



## BrianUV777BK (May 7, 2012)

Gilbertsgotbrootz said:


> They go for 2290.00 plus shipping and mine had the sperzel locking so it was a upgrade .



As bad ass as that guitar is, for $2,300 I'd go with a Les Paul or PRS. That's just my preferance, tho.


----------



## Gilbertsgotbrootz (May 7, 2012)

I have a few prs they are great guitars but can't touch this in terms of quality . Dont get me wrong that solid irw neck kills but this guitar is insane . I have a 87 les paul as well , but thats like buying a acoustic for 4k because you want to play acoustic jazz and then being like well I could buy a blackmachine .


----------



## xxvicarious (May 8, 2012)

Droooool! Nice buy \m/


----------



## SkullCrusher (May 9, 2012)

WOW strictly 7 wins again.


----------



## MrEzzyE (Jul 22, 2012)

This is very beautiful! Does it have arm contour at all or is the top totally flat? Hard to tell from the pics for sure.

Does anyone know if there´s a dealer in Europe for Strictly 7?


----------



## rgk7 (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah there is one in europe... Somebody...I think his name is Ola ...told me to contact them after I told him about some ÜBER-GAS! 
Well I directly asked them about it because I knew they had one in stock.


>>> HAD  



Who GOT it now? Anybody??? 

Who ever... I´m really sorry to let you know this:

IT´S NOT GOOD THAT YOU OWN THIS GUITAR! 

GAS is getting worse from second to second now. I already have ÜBERULTRA-GAS now. 
Actually I wanted to look around for Keith´s S7...

I think it might end up in a custom order after I found it. 


BTW:  Welcome to Guitar Candy


----------



## MrEzzyE (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh dammit... what a GASSSS!!!


----------



## Heroin (Jul 23, 2012)

god damn I love white guitars, especially with black binding. HNGD dude.


----------



## IronGoliath (Jul 23, 2012)

I need an 8 of this and then I could probably die happily in guitarland heaven.


----------



## anne (Jul 24, 2012)

Jesus H, the black binding on a blindingly white guitar is amazing.


----------



## The 1 (Jul 24, 2012)

does the guitar feel noticeably larger than standard scale guitars?


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jul 26, 2012)

Only thing I don't like is the non-angled back headstock. Not sure why but that bothers me.

Though after owning a 1986 Ibanez RG410, I've become a lot less picky about it


----------



## cronux (Jul 26, 2012)

pure sex


----------



## rgk7 (Jul 27, 2012)

rgk7 said:


> Yeah there is one in europe... Somebody...I think his name is Ola ...told me to contact them after I told him about some ÜBER-GAS!
> Well I directly asked them about it because I knew they had one in stock.
> 
> 
> ...




I know who got it! Hahaha it´s still in belgium.

We all do have it we all do hate it we all do need it we all are GASing


----------



## LetsMosey (Jul 27, 2012)

I wonder what the long term stability of the guitar is. I would be weirded out and worried if there wasn't a volute on my guitar.

Either way, happy new gear day, she's a beauty!


----------



## TheAbortionMachine (Aug 3, 2012)

Just out of curiosity how long was the build time?....

I have been waiting patiently for my Solar 7 for quite a while.


----------



## chris9 (Aug 3, 2012)

awesome guitar love the white with black pin stripe. just having a RG1527 painted the same


----------



## Radz108 (Aug 3, 2012)

TheAbortionMachine said:


> Just out of curiosity how long was the build time?....
> 
> I have been waiting patiently for my Solar 7 for quite a while.



+1

Ordered my black solar 7 feb 2012. It's August already and I still haven't received my guitar (6 months and counting )
I'm so full of GAS that I'm ready to explode

BTW, to the OP, HNGD. The white version is so classy! If I had the insight that it would look like that, I might have considered that color than the original black.


----------



## mortbopet (Aug 3, 2012)

jesus christ that is beautifull! Hngd!


----------



## animalwithin (Aug 3, 2012)

What is it with black and white guitars that makes them so sexy? Very nice man, congrats!


----------



## elq (Aug 3, 2012)

Just so you guys know... he's currently selling this guitar in the market place. He put this gem in the post so it'll certainly be gone soon -



> Yes I know the rules 6 months but come on I have been a member long enough and its not like all my posts were some bs or something . So please give me a break I need the cash .


----------



## Vinchester (Aug 4, 2012)

Interesting, so after all those hype over how great this guitar is, he is selling it? 

I'm now wondering about the quality and consistency of S7G... 
I really want a Solar7 because it really have all the features I like, but I can't afford to risk a bad build especially when I'm on the other side of the planet.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 4, 2012)

Vinchester said:


> I'm now wondering about the quality and consistency of S7G...



You're just now starting to worry about this?


----------



## jbcrazy (Aug 4, 2012)

technomancer said:


> You're just now starting to worry about this?



Sad to hear this stuff. I really was thinking about pulling the trigger on one. The strictly 7 stuff has always looked iffy to me even in pics... the new SOLARs look fantastic though.

Wonder why he wanted to sell it... exactly.


----------



## Churchie777 (Aug 4, 2012)

HAHA shouldve read the bottom comments before post


----------



## Radz108 (Aug 5, 2012)

jbcrazy said:


> Sad to hear this stuff. I really was thinking about pulling the trigger on one. The strictly 7 stuff has always looked iffy to me even in pics... the new SOLARs look fantastic though.
> 
> Wonder why he wanted to sell it... exactly.



I have played several S7 guitars at one of their dealers near me and I even bought an "exotic" shaped (venom) S7 from them ( http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ing-my-solar-7-ngd-pic-heavy.html#post2930565 )My experience with S7 guitars in terms of quality, playability and reliability is very positive. Plus, their customer service is top notch (one of the best in the industry IMHO). I've owned and played many guitars in my time from production guitars made overseas to high end USA made beauties. I can safely say that S7 guitars are easily on par to many high end Guitars out there in terms of quality, playability and reliability. Just like many manufacturers, there will be some "lemons" made, but due to the great customer service at S7, those issues could easily be remedied.

In terms of the numerous S7 guitars being put for sale in this forum, IMHO I don't think that it reflects that the brand is shoddy or of poor quality. Members in this forum are honestly musician gear heads  and thus the turn over of gear in this forum is quite pronounced. Judging the quality of an instrument based on how many are put on sale in this forum would be skewed and biased at best since by definition of a gear head, we are never satisfied and are always looking for the next best thing. We would even sell our own first born/mothers/girlfriends if we could if doing so would allow us to get that ultimate custom guitar from hell made by satan himself.  Based on the logic I see in this thread, would that mean our first born/mothers/girlfriends are shoddy and poor quality?  (this is all tongue and cheek and I DO NOT condone selling loved ones to obtain mythical object from any Evil entity no matter how tempting it is  )

Peace


----------



## noUser01 (Aug 5, 2012)

Mega jelly. Always wanted a reverse headstock white 7 with black binding/trimmings.


----------



## Baco (Aug 5, 2012)

I had the privilege of having the very first white Solar made in my shop. I was planning on keeping it myself (since it was number one and I have some great memories of this guitar), but I decided to sell it anyway since the S7G guys are building me a special Solar 7 FR 

I've tried and checked out quite some S7G guitars and all were very solid and nicely made, none had issues (I had 1 B stock guitar, with some cosmetical flaws, but it was sold as a B stock, so no harm done imho). Build times should be going down soon, they invested in some new machinery which will help speed up the building process. I have some guitars on order too, I'm very looking forward to these!


----------



## GRIZ (Aug 5, 2012)

wow...that's all i can say..wow


----------



## engage757 (Aug 5, 2012)

hot guitar is hot!


----------

